# Fat Burners



## Carter Singh (Jul 21, 2012)

Whats the best Fat burners on the market ?


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

I am starting to enjoy albuterol, gives a nice kick, decent weight loss and seems to be help keep muscle as well.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

I've just bought that there warrior blaze reborn meant 2 be worlds strongest far burner..


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dnp ?


----------



## #thedominator (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend said he is getting great results using T5 fat burners.

Few questions...

- What is your current diet like? (Macros: protein intake, carbs, fat etc? & calories)

- How many lbs of bodyfat are you hoping to cut per week/month?

I'm currently cutting and don't use any fat burners at all (doesn't seem worth the money and completely necessary) and i've made great progress over last 6 months just through training hard and eating clean (working out my macros each day: Carbs, fat, protein.. etc) with good eating structure.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Clenbuterol, DNP, T3 not all at once but all good and EFFECTIVE fat burners with a good diet


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

T3/clen/eca. Works for me.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dnp most aggressive weight loss

T5

Clen

Eca stack

Or just cut carbs down and do some morning pt


----------



## Carter Singh (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone taken Gaspari Detonate ??


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

100% best fat burner on the market... is a push bike... or some running shoes or if your feeling real brave a swimming pool


----------



## Carter Singh (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Diet and cardio!!


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

i had t5s never again felt like some sort of crack head after the gym i was still rushing jaw was shaking the lot i walked about 10 mile in the rain with a t shirt on coz i couldnt sit down haha .i binned them after that . just get ur diet right and do 20 mins aday intence cardio


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

If your going to take fat burners the ya might aswell do it right clen,T3, ECA,Dnp either that or hard worm at a calorie defecit, i personally wouldnt bother with any of these big brand over the counter fat burners, waste of time and money.


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

whats the best way to take clen ive hurd its made pople feel ill and cramps ?


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

mottymc04 said:


> whats the best way to take clen ive hurd its made pople feel ill and cramps ?


There are a number of ways to take clen two week cycles building the dosage up along the way:

Example 1

Day1: 20mcg

Day2: 40mcg

Day3: 60mcg

Day4: 80mcg

Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable)

Day6-Day12: 100mcg

Day13: 80 mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to

normal gradually)

Day14: 60 mcgs

Two weeks off using ECA stack or something else.

Example of a second cycle:

Day1: 60mcg

Day2: 80mcg

Day3: 80mcg

Day4: 100mcg

Day5: 100mcg

Day6-Day12: 120mcg

Day13: 100 mcg

Day14: 80 mcgs

Two weeks off using ECA or something else.

Or there is the 2 day on 2 day off method which can be done for six weeks building up along the way. Each to their own but I felt as though the 2 week method worked better for me.

I used Taurine to prevent cramps aswell


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

-CP- said:


> There are a number of ways to take clen two week cycles building the dosage up along the way:
> 
> Example 1
> 
> ...


thanks mate do I need to up cardio or anything ?


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

I would keep to a strict diet and do around 4 x 30mins a week. How much are you doing at the moment? I was told not do do HIT whilst on Clen not sure what others may say though.


----------



## jenny4all (Mar 6, 2013)

A controlled diet and good personal trainer.

www(dot)joestokerfitness(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Best fat burner out there is a proper calorie deficiency, mixed with a good work out program and some hiit training.. Ultimate fat burner right there.. I'd say 99% of the weight loss supplements out there are wallet burners.. Why? Because no supplement has to be approved by the FDA.

So you got hundreds of companies making these products, taking already "Shredded people" and having them say some b/s lines for the product.. Slap on a cool looking label and wa la, you got yourself sweet weight loss product.

Also, they take women who just had a baby to make it seem like their fat, then after 3 month or so, when the baby weight came off, boom you got a nice before and after picture.. What a sweet market scheme..

I'v lost 60lbs with out any weight loss supplement in the last year..


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

ksrcrider said:


> Best fat burner out there is a proper calorie deficiency, mixed with a good work out program and some hiit training.. Ultimate fat burner right there.. I'd say 99% of the weight loss supplements out there are wallet burners.. Why? Because no supplement has to be approved by the FDA.
> 
> So you got hundreds of companies making these products, taking already "Shredded people" and having them say some b/s lines for the product.. Slap on a cool looking label and wa la, you got yourself sweet weight loss product.
> 
> ...


what diet have you done that on?


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

mottymc04 said:


> thanks mate do I need to up cardio or anything ?


Ive been doing 20mins aday before my weights work out but my diet goes wrong at weekends


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I used a ratio of 40% protein 35% fat and 25% carbs.... I used Ifitnesspal to count my calories and i weighed out everything such as my meats, cheese, dressings etc... I weight trained 4x a week and did 3x a week cardio.. If you stay consistent with something the results are usually pretty good..



mottymc04 said:


> what diet have you done that on?


----------

